
Launch of new Galileo navigation quartet - igravious
http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Navigation/Galileo/Launching_Galileo/Launch_of_new_Galileo_navigation_quartet
======
diggan
As a sidenote that I discovered reading about the new Galileo system, the
precision you can get from it is 1 cm (encrypted, presumably paid service)
which is something I barely can believe. That's extremely accurate considering
that the satellites themselves are 23,222 km above the earth. It seems the
public will only get 1 meter precision, but comparing it to GPS which has a
precision of 5 meters, I see this as extraordinary.

More values:

BeiDou Navigation Satellite System - 10 m (public) - 0.1 m (encrypted)

Quasi-Zenith Satellite System - 0.01-1 meters

Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System - 10 m (public) - 0.1 m
(encrypted)

~~~
garblegarble
>the precision you can get from it is 1 cm (encrypted, presumably paid
service) which is something I barely can believe.

You can actually get this level of precision with GPS too, using RTK -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Time_Kinematic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Time_Kinematic)

------
eb0la
I just discovered there are now 18 galileo satellites for alternative gps
coverage.

So we have now glonass, gps, and galileo to get geolocation from. Also we can
get it from wifi to get better accuracy and... anything else? I am missing any
other method?

~~~
caf
LORAN-C and eLORAN

~~~
slededit
Those have been shutdown as of the end of 2015.

~~~
caf
Only in some parts of the world.

------
igravious
Alternative news sources with extra info.

BBC: “Europe launches Galileo satellite quartet”
[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-38000538](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38000538)

Spaceflight Insider: “Ariane 5 booster soars into orbit with four Galileo
navigation satellites”
[http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/organizations/arianespace/...](http://www.spaceflightinsider.com/organizations/arianespace/ariane-5-booster-
orbit-four-galileo-navigation-satellites/)

NASA Spaceflight.com: “Ariane 5 ES successfully launches Galileo quadruplets”
[https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/11/ariane-5-launch-
gali...](https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/11/ariane-5-launch-galileo-
quadruplets/)

